# My Modest Livingroom/HT/Gameroom



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

*Hyghwayman's HT*

Howdy all, 

I have only just recently got into the world of HT-A/V, while recovering from an Auto accident in 2004 and another 50 weeks later in 2005. Early 2006 is when I found the world of HT Forums, my life hasn't been the same since! It took me almost two years to recover from the second one before I was able to go back to work. Needless to say it ruined me financially but life is getting better now and soon I will have a awesome HT system. 


hyghwayman

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*UPDATED INFO & PHOTOS 5-17-2013​*

*Display*
Sony KD-34XBR970

*A/V Gear*
Pioneer VSX-1122 Receiver
Xbox 360S - Reach Console
Sony BDP-S590
Homemade HD Antenna - 2nd edition

*Speakers*
Pioneer SP-PK51FS 5.0 speaker package 

*Subwoofer*
SVS SB13-Ultra : User Review

*Surge Protection*
Monster Powerbar


----------



## lalakersfan34 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey hyghwayman,

Nice setup. I've also become extremely hooked on the HT forums and spend way too much time on them. But it's great because you can learn so much and have contact with other people that are into the hobby as well. 

How big is your room? That SVS setup should be a very nice upgrade all the way around. Trust me, the PB10-NSD will offer such a new deep bass experience than your current sub, you won't even believe it! I think that SVS setup would be a great choice. BTW, I'm jealous of that sofa! Looks like a really comfy place to watch movies or play games .


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks, my room is fairly small and opens to the right with a window behind TV and PC. I've included a sketch I made freehand - excuse the crudeness.
The space between left wall and sofa, is where I plan to put the Subwoofer.








The left wall is about 9 feet and the viewing distance is about 5 feet. The Sofa is 88" long, 16" longer than my old one.


The reason we never bought a new sofa until now was that we had/have 2 boys, the oldest just moved out:jiggy: and the youngest is 14 yrs old now. So we are still taking a chance with our younger son raying: but with my injuries from 2 auto accidents I really needed something better.

Thanks again for the reply,
hyghwayman


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey, I remember you from Audioholics. When do you think the SBS-01 system will arrive? Looking good!

SheepStar


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Sheep said:


> Hey, I remember you from Audioholics. When do you think the SBS-01 system will arrive? Looking good!
> 
> SheepStar


 
:heehee: I guess I can't:hide:, even Mazer found me here too.

Yes I have done my share of posting over at Audioholics, I found HTS while doing research on new speakers. I like HTS a lot, all of the members seem very nice and are helpful :hail:

It's going to be a few months at most, just need to get all the cash together. If I can sell my Mac Tool Box it could happen very soon :T. 

hyghwayman
P.S. what was/is your name over at audioholics?


----------



## Sheep (Feb 16, 2008)

Same as HTS, Sheep. Not posting there anymore.

SheepStar


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi mike nice little setup and you should love the new one when you get it......can i just advise that the rear speakers be mounted about 3 feet higher from there current position.....you will then be able to turn the volume up get more sound dispersion and still not make out where the sound comes from.

I have the 7.1 setup with the seating up against the rear wall......your not supposed to be able to hear sound appear from behind with this type of seat positioning.....but if you raise your rears and in a 7.1 like mine using dipole handed rear speakers a good trick is to switch the sround/backs so the tweeter side of the units are firing into the room on the inside......if i sat you down with a film format with either ex or es you would swear the rears were positioned right behind you......get them up there and see what i mean..


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks very good sir. The only thing I would reccomend if you havent done this yet (or if your wife hasnt nagged you to death:wits-end is to paint the room. It would really improve the look.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

*My Modest Livingroom/HT/Gameroom 5yr UPDATE*

:wow: 
I can't believe I forgot about this thread, it's been over 5yrs since I last made a post. But you know what they say "time flies when you're having fun" and what a fun 5yrs it has been. We bought our 1st house in 2009, our 1st grandchild joined us in 2011 and there's been upgrades too (pictures added to the bottom of OP). While my dreams of owning the SBS-01 system from SVSound never came to fruition I did managed to acquire a 5.0 speaker system by renowned speaker designer Andrew Jones and Pioneer.

With the purchase of our home my wife allowed me the living room to set up my HT and do as I wish (she got the rest of the house). It's not a dedicated or sealed room, it's 15' x 21' x 8' and is open to the rest of the house but it plays nice with my current gear (I say current because two weeks ago that was not the case). The addition of the SB13-Ultra has forever altered the Q in our HT audio in ways no other upgrade has - (_read the full story here in my review_). 

Other changes made in the last few years include , new HDMi receiver, the Pio VSX-1122 and we finally made the jump to Blu-ray last year with a dedicated Sony player. Oh, a Bic F12 sub too that is now retired and for sale to the highest bidder Next project I would like to tackle would be learning how to use a spl meter & REW so I can make some DIY room treatments. then maybe add a projector or the biggest HDTV I can.




hyghwayman


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

:T
Life is a journey that sometimes takes very unexpected twists.
I am glad the path looks clear for you at the moment.


----------



## yoda13 (Feb 14, 2012)

That's pretty awesome! Looking forward for your review


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

yoda13 said:


> That's pretty awesome! Looking forward for your review


Thanks Yoda...

Working on the review has / is a lot of fun and I'm almost ready to put all my notes to print.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

chashint said:


> :T
> Life is a journey that sometimes takes very unexpected twists.
> I am glad the path looks clear for you at the moment.


Thank you chashint:wave:


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Hyghwayman's HT*

My user review is live and can be found here at HTShack. _SVSound SB13-Ultra : User Review_


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Rear surrounds went up today :T










Another look / angle of the surrounds


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Brings back memories... Hanging speakers with yarn back when I was in the USAF in the 1980s.


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

ellisr63 said:


> Brings back memories... Hanging speakers with yarn back when I was in the USAF in the 1980s.


:heehee: 

Sounds like good times, thank you for your time in the USAF :T


----------



## DA DREAD (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the same speakers I would like to do what you did hanging the surrounds.......how did you do that? And how can I do it?


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

I used simple Macrame plant hangers, anchored into the studs above the ceiling.


----------



## DA DREAD (Jul 12, 2012)

They don't sway when u turn it up loud?


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

DA DREAD said:


> They don't sway when u turn it up loud?


Hey there DA Dread, sorry I missed your post / question about swaying. 

To answer your question, no I have never seen them move even the slightest bit while listening to 5.1 music or during movies with demanding surround duties when I've had them turned up to highest I can tolerate in my room. After I mounted them I would check frequently to see if there was any movement but now I just sit back and enjoy.


----------

